
Facebook ads still slipping past Adblock Plus via stripped-down code - CapitalistCartr
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/18/faceblock/
======
SixSigma
Facebook Purity does the job you want

[http://www.fbpurity.com/](http://www.fbpurity.com/)

------
davidgerard
uBlock Origin still catches all perfectly IME.

~~~
roddux
uBlock also doesn't engage in the shady practise of selling spots on it's
whitelist, as I recall.

